# Michael Jai White holds 7 legit Black Belts!



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Michael JaiWhite, Actor(Spawn Undisputed 2), is an accomplished martial artist, holding seven legitimate black belts in Shotokan, Tae Kwon Do, Kobudo, Goju Ryu, Tang Soo Do, Wushu and Kyokushin


















How do you think he would favor in MMA???:dunno:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I think that depends entirely on the state of his Faustian deal.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

He will never fight in MMA becasue actors who think they are tough are all scared to find out how tough they really are. I would like to see Mr. Miyagi Vs anyone in MMA then.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

MHughesbestever said:


> He will never fight in MMA becasue actors who think they are tough are all scared to find out how tough they really are. I would like to see Mr. Miyagi Vs anyone in MMA then.


Miyagi is actually dead (or rather the guy who played him). I think MJW would favor pretty well.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I would like to see how he does plus I think it would be cool to see him come out in the Spawn outfit


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

If I recall correctly Spawn just took over heaven and hell in the comics and destroyed them. So he's got a good shot, right?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Spawn is a bad-ass movie


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Michael JaiWhite, Actor(Spawn Undisputed 2), is an accomplished martial artist, holding seven legitimate black belts in Shotokan, Tae Kwon Do, Kobudo, Goju Ryu, Tang Soo Do, Wushu and Kyokushin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as there are no grappling styles in there, probably not too well.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

I notice a few months back that White had a small part in Toxic Avenger Part 3. He was stellar.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

his lack of grappling would hurt him but who knows? I would have to see him fight. I am not trying to be **** or anything, but being a black belt is a good accomplishment and all but i do not think it makes you a good fighter. My friend is a taekwondoe or however you spell it black belt and i am not disrespecting the art or anything but he is horrible. He throws some goofy kicks that look kind of cool but i am no belt and i smash him. Also, if he did mma he would probably start doing bjj and wrestling so it would depend how good he could get at those arts


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

No talky shit about Mr. Miyagi


----------



## natryl21 (Jun 1, 2006)

Fellas I have one person that would be nasty period

CHUCK... NORRIS ... just straight roundhouse kickin kats heads off... with ease :laugh:


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

natryl21 said:


> Fellas I have one person that would be nasty period
> 
> CHUCK... NORRIS ... just straight roundhouse kickin kats heads off... with ease :laugh:


lol chuck norris is frggin sweet. He was even in Dodgeball


----------



## natryl21 (Jun 1, 2006)

kamikaze145 said:


> lol chuck norris is frggin sweet. He was even in Dodgeball



OH MY GOD!!! i laughed so hard when that happened... i had tears rolling down the face


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

natryl21 said:


> OH MY GOD!!! i laughed so hard when that happened... i had tears rolling down the face


lol... ****in chuck norris


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Onganju said:


> Seeing as there are no grappling styles in there, probably not too well.


Beat me to it, he would definitely need some ground training assuming that he does'nt have any.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

cabby said:


> No talky shit about Mr. Miyagi


Yeah, that's right....repped for sticking up for Mr. Miyagi, let him rest in peace.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

jamlena said:


> Yeah, that's right....repped for sticking up for Mr. Miyagi, let him rest in peace.


Hell yeah RIP Mr. Miyagi


----------

